
The Smartphone Wars: Elop’s Burning Platform - macco
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=2921
======
hollerith
what ESR says about Microsoft being unable to make revenue from Windows Phone
is true, but Microsoft might want to invest in it anyway to prevent another
mobile OS's ecosystem from getting so big that it threatens to spread to other
markets -- like they invested in a video-game platform to prevent another
video-game ecosystem from getting so big as to threaten Microsoft's personal-
computer ecosystem.

